# Ford 7710 wiring.



## foxer243 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hello,

My Dad has a Ford 7710 that has had continuity issues with the wiring loom plug, mainly several contacts inside the plug broken.

He has cut the plugs off and redone the wires with joiners.

The problem is two wires from one plug end have no relating wires from the other plug end.

One wire is a heavy red and white wire and the other is a light brown wire with white stripes.

Hopefully someone can help.

Thanks,
Shane.3


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

There is a lot of connectors on that tractor, where is this sitting? Do you know how many pins it had?


----------



## foxer243 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hacke said:


> There is a lot of connectors on that tractor, where is this sitting? Do you know how many pins it had?


Hi


----------



## foxer243 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi Hacke,

When you are sitting on the tractor this particular plug is outside to your right hand side exactly where the cab and engine meet so if you were splitting the tractor the plug would be undone to allow this.

Altogether it has 20 round pins and two rectangular pins as you can see in the photos. If I am remembering correctly the red and white wire went to one of the rectangular pins. 

Hopefully this is of some help to you.

Thanks,
Shane.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I think that connector is what is called "Bulkhead connector No.1" in the Ford documents. If I read correctly, that connector was only on tractors with cab, and only after October 1985. I searched the wiring diagrams, but could not find any Red/White or Brown/White wire connected to that connector. I uploaded a piece of the Workshop Manual, so you can go through the wiring diagrams:








Ford 10- & 30-series wiring diagrams


A piece of ford-new-holland_10-30- series_workshop_sec_wat.pdf, downloaded from Maskinisten.net. Wiring diagrams and some extra information regarding the electrical system.




www.tractorforum.com





*** Edit
Now I discovered I already had one wiring diagram uploaded.








Ford 10-series wiring diagrams


2610, 3610, 3910, 4110, 4610, 5610, 6610, 7610, 7710, 7910 and 8210.




www.tractorforum.com




Sorry, the download area is a mess.
***


----------



## foxer243 (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks Hacke.

That's fantastic. I appreciate your help.

I'll keep you posted on how things go.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I looked more closely at your picture, and started thinking.

See attached pdf.

Could the brown wire have a purple tracer, instead of white?
If so, it might be the "N/P" wire going from fuse number 2 to the multi connector. It does not have a connection at the other half of that connector, it is unused. On models with alternator/external regulator it feeds power to the regulator but your alternator has an internal regulator, so it is not needed.

Could the red wire have a slate tracer, instead of white?
The single blade/female connector looks factory and is most likely not involved with the multi connector, the wire just share the same harness. There is a Red/Slate wire (R/S) in the diagram, with a single connector for a "Front Plough Lamp Switch" (#78). The switch is fed from fuse number 24, through a red wire. The lamps are supposed to be connected at the side lamp connectors #35 and #42. The wire is a bit too fat for 5A, though, so it might be for something else. The only Red/White wires I have found goes to instrument bulbs, but nothing through a single pole connector.

Do some continuity checks between the mentioned points and see what that gives.


----------

